# Work boots any suggestions?



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Love my Carolina 8" steel toe waterproof loggers. Current pair over a year old and in great shape. Second pair oiled and waiting in the box.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

timberland pro


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Red wings, - your boots are probably fine. Any good pair of boots should be OK. Then...

*What works:* We are talking _*Slippers*_

Smoke the insoles. Rip them right out and shred them. Actually the boots you have now are probably fine. Rip the insoles out. Then...

*Custom Foot Orthotics*










Trust me. Just like wearing slippers except when the 2" rigid smacks the toe and the boot does its stuff,

The custom orthotics aren't cheap (mine cost $500 but included the laser scan of my feet). Usually the foot doc places have a cheaper standard model ($60 or so). Drug stores garbage for $20.

Anyway if your feet aren't killing you at least stop by a foot place and buy their +$60 pair but you can't beat custom. 

Don't forget to tear the old insoles out. The new ones are meant to fit the flat bottom of the shoe or boot or floor.
:thumbup::thumbup:

You haven't lived till you have a pair of those in your boot supporting your feet which support your giant (or maybe not giant) body.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Red wings, - your boots are probably fine. Any good pair of boots should be OK. Then... What works: We are talking Slippers Smoke the insoles. Rip them right out and shred them. Actually the boots you have now are probably fine. Rip the insoles out. Then... Custom Foot Orthotics Trust me. Just like wearing slippers except when the 2" rigid smacks the toe and the boot does its stuff, The custom orthotics aren't cheap (mine cost $500 but included the laser scan of my feet). Usually the foot doc places have a cheaper standard model ($60 or so). Drug stores garbage for $20. Anyway if your feet aren't killing you at least stop by a foot place and buy their +$60 pair but you can't beat custom. Don't forget to tear the old insoles out. The new ones are meant to fit the flat bottom of the shoe or boot or floor. :thumbup::thumbup: You haven't lived till you have a pair of those in your boot supporting your feet which support your giant (or maybe not giant) body.


Thanks for that advise I'll defiantly look into it. This has been an on going problem for me over the last few years


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Itsonlywes said:


> Thanks for that advise I'll defiantly look into it. This has been an on going problem for me over the last few years


Some drug stores have a Dr. Scholl's custom fit machine. Around $50. You stand on the machine and it does stuff and recommends a pair they have on the kiosk.

^^ There are some mixed reviews on that machine. Like I say you can't beat a foot place (doc).

You can enter your p code at this site for a machine near you. I've not tried them.

http://www.drscholls.com/Products/CustomFitOrthotics#tab-link3


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have redwing 606's and love them. But I also think the custom insoles are awesome.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

halfamp said:


> timberland pro


i have a pair and i love them ! comfortable and holding up very well


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll third the Timberland Pro; I just bought a pair of Timberland Pro Excave http://www.amazon.com/Timberland-PRO-Excave-Wellington-Soft/dp/B00828VMP4

Light, comfortable, and affordable.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

Danner Sierra


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

The Carhartt brand ones are pretty decent for the price.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm using a pair of the Timberland Pro Boondocks. Held up extremely well after a year. Full grain leather. Vibram sole. Cost me about $250CDN. 

Very happy with the fit as well. Interior lining has not worn even in the heel area. 

Worth checking out.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Red wing


----------



## StrangeBlackClouds (Sep 18, 2013)

White's boots! Check their 'classic work boots' out.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know how you guys can get Timberlands and logger style boots to hold up. They just break at the sole when I used them. I had a pair of timbys last me 2 1/2 months and 2 pair of Redwing loggers last 9 months and 1 year respectively. Chippewas were in between the 2 as we're wolverines. Danner hiker style boots with composite or soft toe are all I bother with now. Have 3 pair and the oldest are over a year old and have no stitching problems or anything.

They go through laces, but I pulled the laces out of my timbys and got another 3 months out of the laces. :laughing: I can't say enough good things about my Danner boots. 1 pair are shoe height and they were great this summer with shorts. Nice and comfy and are still composite toe. Plus all 3 pair are goretex which is an awesome feature.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I don't know how you guys can get Timberlands and logger style boots to hold up. They just break at the sole when I used them. I had a pair of timbys last me 2 1/2 months and 2 pair of Redwing loggers last 9 months and 1 year respectively. Chippewas were in between the 2 as we're wolverines. Danner hiker style boots with composite or soft toe are all I bother with now. Have 3 pair and the oldest are over a year old and have no stitching problems or anything.
> 
> They go through laces, but I pulled the laces out of my timbys and got another 3 months out of the laces. :laughing: I can't say enough good things about my Danner boots. 1 pair are shoe height and they were great this summer with shorts. Nice and comfy and are still composite toe. Plus all 3 pair are goretex which is an awesome feature.


How are the danners on the ladder? I see they do have a nylon shank. I might actually give them a try next.


----------



## 3namesteve (Dec 16, 2012)

Im new new member to this website but i swear by my usa made chippewas boots, there very comfortable. I also find thats guys that are having trouble with laces breaking should go try rhino laces there steel line laces that are unbreakable 👍


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> How are the danners on the ladder? I see they do have a nylon shank. I might actually give them a try next.


They work fine for ladders. Also decent on concrete. Oldest pair on right now. Had these for just shy of a year.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

My Carolina loggers are steel shank, so no problem with the sole cracking as of yet, over a year old and up and down ladders all day long.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We have to wear metatarsal boots for one of our larger customers. I alternate between my red wings and a pair of work ones. I have always been a fan of red wing and owned many pairs, always American made ones. But the work ones I feel are a nicer boot. They are also American made.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

All I can say is amen to the insoles. I didn't spend the high dollars but went to Walmart and used their machine that supposedly tells you what you need. I think I paid around 40 or 50 bucks. Makes a huge difference!:thumbup:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Love my Carolinas, they are pushing 3 years now and the right toe is a bit blown out, but I think they will get me through the winter. I saved the box for 2 years swearing I would order 2 more pairs. I lost that box in my last move , and now I am back to square one. They are easily the most comfortable boot I have ever worn, including hiking boots which weighed half as much.

edit: I had the hiking boots when I lived out west, as there is no such thing as "hiking" here in the flatlands.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

daveEM said:


> The custom orthotics aren't cheap (mine cost $500 but included the laser scan of my feet). Usually the foot doc places have a cheaper standard model ($60 or so). Drug stores garbage for $20.
> 
> .


I wouldn't mind learning more of this Dave....

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

now that the forum gives rewards, maybe you can get these for free:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> I wouldn't mind learning more of this Dave....
> 
> ~CS~


This is the machine the doc used on me. When your customs wear out (mine are still good at 10 months) they have the digital file and you just order another pair, - with some savings I hope.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpb9s3zY5M0


----------



## Destined_Sparky (Sep 16, 2014)

Timberland Pro-Series.


----------

